# Video: Possible Audi R4 e-tron Concept Carried by Helicopter to Top of Ski Jump



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Yesterday we relayed a report from WorldCarFans suggesting the rumor of an 'Audi R4 e-tron' roadster concept bound for Paris. While we've still not been able to confirm the rumor and the WCF report was anything but specific on how they came about the information, we are beginning to believe some truth in the matter. Why? That grainy image above.

That shot is a quick screen-capture majorly blown up from two videos we've just been shown on YouTube. The videos clearly show a car being picked up by a helicopter and moved to the top of a ski jump and, later, back being brought back down again.

The car in question appears to have some camouflage but the dimensions are unmistakably that of the blue e-tron concept shown in Detroit (pictured below). Using the people in the video as a gage for size, this also seems in line with what we remember of the Detroit e-tron.

Interestingly, part of the camouflage on this car covers its c-pillar and rear quarter window placement intake treatment. Little else in the car seems to be hidden including noen of the windows which makes us wonder if this is indeed a roadster version made to look like the coupe since the transport of the vehicle was hardly done in secret as you can see in the movie.










The movies don't confirm the car as an Audi but that part seems undeniable. As if the design and size weren't already giveaways there's only one brand we know of with a history of taking cars to the tops of ski jumps.

Watch below and thanks Teg for the tip.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I could still be a e-tron, but i hope it has combustion engine.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

No worries, look at what Mitsubishi is trying to do with the 2013 Evolution, looks like the electric motors will be used at takeoff mated with the Otto/int. combustion, to provide insade speedups. Look at Tesla's 0-60 3.7s roadster.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are 3 more movies.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://static.blogo.it/autoblog/ricostruzione_grafica_audi_etron_spyder.jpg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU7_pm1GRaw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQiK9W670n8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1azg1eJyF4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt465 said:


> http://static.blogo.it/autoblog/ricostruzione_grafica_audi_etron_spyder.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU7_pm1GRaw
> ...


Sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------

